# Jon Boat Rudders



## hdavis821 (Feb 28, 2018)

I am looking to get some kind of rudder for my 14' AlumaCraft Flat Bottom, but I'm not sure whether it would be easier to make my own or just buy one. Any suggestions?


----------



## samuelh1987 (Feb 28, 2018)

What you want is a Skeg. They make them for paddle boards and would be easy to retrofit onto a jon.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 1, 2018)

Can you describe the problem you are trying to solve? 

Perhaps the boat slides too much while trying to corner?

Attaching any protrusion to the bottom will increase risk of tearing open a hole when you hit something.

Maybe you would want to consider a larger center rib.


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 2, 2018)

https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Connelly-Combo-Fin-Complete-Plastic&i=310160&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlebase&s_kwcid=googlepla&cvsfa=2587&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=333130313630&s_kwcid=adwords__&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxpfd5fHN2QIVhpV-Ch3e5Qo9EAQYCCABEgJns_D_BwE


----------



## hdavis821 (Mar 2, 2018)

The back end of the boat is swaying from side to side and won't stay straight when I am trolling motoring on a lake and it's even worse when the wind is blowing.


----------



## hdavis821 (Mar 2, 2018)

Stumalump that's a good idea but I really don't want to drill holes in the bottom of my boat if I don't have too. But thanks for the idea.


----------



## samuelh1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

Get you 2 kayak rudders off amazon or ebay. mount one on the port side and one on the starboard side. If they hit something they will retract. https://www.ebay.com/i/262864373979?chn=ps


----------



## beetlespin (Mar 2, 2018)

Just hang another trolling motor off the transom. Always good to have a spare.


----------



## BassmanET (Mar 2, 2018)

i used an old trolling motor transom mount removed the shaft , then cut a paddle and put on the trolling motor mount where the shaft connects .


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 2, 2018)

Unless the rudder/skeg has a lot of surface area it won't help much.


----------



## Ttexastom (Mar 2, 2018)

Same problem here. Have trolled out of a lot of flat bottom aluminum boats. Trolling is much improved in windy conditions when motor is moved to front. Lots easier to pull in wind, rather than push. Most transmon mount motors heads can be reversed.


----------

